# Ulthwe Eldar Nightwing



## Ebsolom Dhaark (Jun 5, 2008)

Here's my "IG tin opener" now almost complete. Still some work on the underside of the fuselage and also the engines to finish off. I'm going to try and paint the thrusters as if they are white hot.. it might look ok and it might look crap but I'll give it a go


----------



## NerdyOgre254 (Jul 16, 2008)

looks quite good. the gems look nice, but the real kicker is the freehand.
get some dullcoat over the transfers and it should be set. +rep for size and consistent painting.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Very impressive. You've done one of my favourite FW models total justice.


----------



## crimson skull (Aug 3, 2008)

WOW that is awsome great work ! Is that a shadow grey highlight? If so works better than codex i might have to loot that as i hate using codex!


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Very nice work on what is a great FW mini.

When its done please pop it in the Gallery as well as in your thread, Please Please Please etc........


----------



## Tossidin (Dec 10, 2008)

:shok: .....................

You always make my eyes pop!!! :victory:


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Viscount Vash said:


> Very nice work on what is a great FW mini.
> 
> When its done please pop it in the Gallery as well as in your thread, Please Please Please etc........


Better do as he says.

A really well executed paintjob. This certainly on of the best Eldar vehicals FW do and your brush work does it justice.

Have some +rep


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

Good job! The red blending that you achieved on the gems and the cockpit widows really stands out to me. This is a very nice looking model and one to be proud of for sure:victory:


----------

